# Pigmented conversion varnish?



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Wasn't aware this was a thing until I went looking. Are pigmented conversion varnishes what oem cabinet manufacturers are mostly shooting on pigmented cabinets or are pre/post lacquers still mainly in use? Or have most large cabinet manufacturers using a uv cure pigmented finish? 

If alkyds didn't yellow I'd probably wouldn't be looking but white is still very popular and I am always searching. 

Waterborne versions would be preferable but sometimes solvents can't be beat.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not an expert but I would guess that lacquer would still be used a lot due to it’s fast dry time. Speeds up production.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm no cab expert by any stretch but I found myself painting some brand new white shaker cabs a dark blue a while back. Lenmar CV. Lacquer based. I am SOLD on it. Easy, cheap, covered beautifully dried fast and hard......everything your want except its smelly. But it dissipated very fast....mostly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Pre or post catalyzed? 
What was your spray equipment?
Locally tinted and color matchable? 

Is this the product?

http://www.lenmar-coatings.com/product-detail/pro/lenmar/megavar-white-conversion-varnish

Says tintable with industrial colorants which doesn't mean much? Do BM stores carry industrial colorants? Are the older utc what they referring to or an oem product colorant that is not typically found by residential geared locations?





lilpaintchic said:


> I'm no cab expert by any stretch but I found myself painting some brand new white shaker cabs a dark blue a while back. Lenmar CV. Lacquer based. I am SOLD on it. Easy, cheap, covered beautifully dried fast and hard......everything your want except its smelly. But it dissipated very fast....mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

They use either a fast dry conversion varnish, cure it in heat chambers, or a baked on finish. 



Pretty much anything in factories is done with a curing/heat element because it speeds both the drying and the curing time.  And most finishes that are designed to dry like that are rock solid.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Post
Hvlp (titan 115)
Yes
Yes
Turn around was a couple days at my local BM store. Super easy imo.thatvstuff is bullet proof and a dream to apply. Honestly, I just stuck a fan in the window and went for it on a remodel. The smell disappated pretty quickly..


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the response. This will be my next trial product probably. 



lilpaintchic said:


> Post
> Hvlp (titan 115)
> Yes
> Yes
> ...


----------

